# Steam-Cloud funktioniert nicht !



## Sleepwalker47 (31. Januar 2012)

Heyhoo,

Cloud ist doch dazu da, um die Spielstände usw. auf 2 Rechnern zu syncronisieren, oder nicht ?

Habe übers Wochenende Rage auf meinem Laptop gezockt.. Jetzt installier ich es auf meinem Rechner, will die Cloud-Funktion von Steam nutzen, aber nichts tut sich.
- Ich muss ein neues Spiel anfangen 

Häkchen in den Optionen sind alle entsprechend gesetzt.
Kann mir einer helfen ?


----------



## Pazox (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn das Spiel selbst, in diesem Fall Rage, Steam Cloud nicht unterstützt, dann kann dir da wohl niemand weiterhelfen.

Kannst du nicht einfach den Spielstand auf den 2. PC kopieren und dann dort weiterspielen?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (31. Januar 2012)

Wird aber unterstützt .

Wo befinden sich denn die Save's bei Steam ? 
Im SteamApp Ordner befinden sich nur NCF-Dateien und einen eigenen hat Rage auch nicht angelegt.


----------



## Pazox (31. Januar 2012)

Oh, bin von der Shop-Seite von Rage ausgegangen. Dort ist Steam Cloud nicht aufgelistet als Feature.

Schonmal unter "Eigene Dokumente" nachgeschaut, ob dort Savegames von Rage abgelegt sind?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (1. Februar 2012)

> Schonmal unter "Eigene Dokumente" nachgeschaut, ob dort Savegames von Rage abgelegt sind?


Ja, leider keine.
Im Steamordner finde ich auch nichts an Saves für Rage 

Kann mir niemand helfen, würde mein Speil gern fortsetzen und nicht wieder von Vorne anfangen !?


----------

